# Raleigh Tabor Custom Knives (Sharpeblades)



## OconeeDan (Nov 17, 2007)

Raliegh has no way of posting photos, so I am posting these to show his beautiful custom knives.  He is a first class man on top of that! 
He makes fixed blades, folding knives, and spring assisted automatic opening knives.
His knive blades can be made with different steels, including damascus.
Handle materials include wood, mammoth tooth, carbon fiber, G10, and various horn and antler.
Fixed knives come with a nice leather sheath.
Give him a call if you are interested!  His shop is in Cordele, GA. 229-271-1103


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah, I hate being Raleigh's mailman I have to look at his knives weekly.  I have got a couple myself and the man makes some nice ones.  He's a pretty good ole dude too boot.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 17, 2007)

thanks Joe!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 17, 2007)

many thanks to Dan also. thanks buddy.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Nov 17, 2007)

Very Nice work.


----------



## Buck111 (Nov 17, 2007)

Good lookin' work!


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 17, 2007)

Very unique - Nice knives


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2007)

I love that Damascus. I`ll be in touch!


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 10, 2007)

Can you make me an auto opener like the second knife in the third pic (Green laminated handle, folder)?  If so, how much?


----------

